# Samsung Omnia 7 software



## Myckey (Apr 26, 2012)

Where can i download the software and drivers for the Samsung Omnia 7 windows phone?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi and welcome to TSF sorry for the late reply but did you try here Omnia 7 - SUPPORT | SAMSUNG


----------

